# Found a few fish



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

Finally felt comfrotable enough to take my D610 out on the kayak with me since I flipped and lost my last camera. Glad I did because I got some good shots.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Hope you stay upright with this one. What are the white spots in the first photo. Are we looking at stars.


----------



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yea I took that picture at 5 am before I launched, the near by refinery kinda messed up my lighting for the stars, it came out alright though


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Good looking fish pics.


----------

